# هل هندسة الإتصالات أفضل من هندسة الطيران؟؟؟؟



## المحبوب99 (10 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم 

أنا محتار بين هندسة الطيران و هندسة الإتصالات

البعض يفول لي أن هندسة الإتصالات أفضل و أن هندسة الطيران صعبة.

و البعض الآخر ينصحني بهندسة الطيران.

فأيهما أفضل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:18: 

و هل يوجد مستقبل لكلا الهندستين؟؟؟؟؟:18: 

و إذا كان ممكنا وضع الخطة الدراسية لكلا الهندستين من أحد الجامعات المرموقة.:11: :11: :11: 

و شكرا مقدما........................................................................


----------



## م/ محمود خليل (18 فبراير 2006)

[grade=00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082] وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 

والله يا أخي الفاضل لقد سألت دكتور لدينا في الكليه نفس السؤال

وقال لي بأن مجالات وفرص عمل هندسة الأتصالات أوسع بكثير من هندسة ميكانيكا الطيران

ولكن عليك بأستخارة الله سبحانه وتعالى أولا وآخرا ثم أختيار ما تميل إليه رغبتك

بارك الله فيك
[/grade]


----------



## leoooorazzz (23 فبراير 2006)

انا اقول اكيد افضل


----------

